# Not going to believe this...



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My daughter just came home from school and said there is a hurt chi in the front yard. I walk out and, yep, there was. Took us some skill to capture him safely for him and me, but once he calmed down, he's a love. He's an old guy, white on his muzzle and something wrong with his eye (looks old and chronic, it's kinda sunken in with a cataract) He's a bit underweight, too. He has two little owies on his head. He's tiny and looks also to have a cold or just dripping because of the bad eye is directing his tears to drain down his nose. He was so filthy, at first I though he was a brindle. But after a bath, he looks like a red. I have already checked the lost adds and put in an found add. I am sure his family is franticly looking for him. I will continue to try everything to find his family.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw, Poor little guy, he is lucky to have found your yard. I bet he is confused and can't really understand what has happend to him. I hope you can find his family. (((hugs)) for the little guy.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

he looks like a stray to me. his nails are soooo long and his fur is in bad shape. like he's been outside a while.

bless him!

xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor little old man.  

How is it that you find chi's in your yard all the time?! ha! They must know that you are a chihuahua safe house.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Poor little guy  His nails are frighteningly long! I wonder how long he has been off on
his own...


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh poor little wee man! 
You are so good for taking him in 
It just doesn't look like someone is taking care of him  he might be out there on his own for a while


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Took him outside to pee, and I think he is functionally blind. He walked into my leg and the chain link fence a few times. He wobbles badly when he walks, but moves forward confidently and wanted to play. He does love to give kisses. lol His teeth and his nails are just horrible and his coal is dry and yucky, poor thing.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

take him to the vet and get him checked out. poor little fellow, I hope you get to keep him.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

What are you goin go do with him if no one comes forward? Poor old man.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, got his nails clipped. The quick is so long that I couldn't take off as much as he really needed, but, surprise, he doesn't wobble when he walks anymore. lol I don't know if I can keep this little guy if I can't find his owners, right now he is kinda terrified of the other dogs. He really is a love, sitting on my lap or under my chin and stealing kisses whenever he can. He ate and peed, found out he is NOT housebroken. lol Sheesh, another one to train. I tried to crate him so he could get used to the dogs but he freaked so bad, I was afraid he would hurt himself on the door of the crate. So we will see if he can mellow out by meeting them through the bars of the pen so he can be introduced to the pack.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I would just be careful that he isn't carrying something contageous--parvo or viruses that eh others could pick up. He does look like he's been dumped--so sad. you are very kind to look after him. He should be in a home where there isn't so much "action" LOL--too bad someone you know wouldn't take him in.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All my guys are vaccinated. And I will get him checked before I let him run loose. Yeah, I am beginning to think he was dumped, how else would a blind old dog make it to my house without getting killed? My son and I asked everyone near here if they recognized the dog and they all say they have never seen him and have not heard of a missing chi. We will keep looking, though.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww poor little sweetheart.  Thanks goodness he found someone kind like you to help him out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This just breaks my heart. How in the World could anyone dump their baby???? Because they get old, blind, ill, etc? That is just so, so sad. I just can't imagine there are really people like that in the World. When you look at their faces, their innocence, their desire to please, their loving nature. There is just no way I could ever, ever even think about doing something like that. Old, ill, blind, or whatever, my babies are my heart. You are such a dear wonderful person to have taken him in. He needs someone to love him, care for him, and make him feel safe for whatever time he has left. Our best wishes to you and this dear Angel.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww he is sweet.Sounds like people know where to bring the little chis too lol.I hope he is ok.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww what a lucky old boy to find your house, his nails were way to long, looks like he has been a stray for a while, poor boy, makes me so sad.

You gonna keep him if nobody comes forward?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG poor little man.. his nails look like they've never ever been cut.. it makes me cry looking at him. i'm so so glad he found you (i'm pretty sure the chihuahuas of your area have sent a doggy email saying come to your house for help). Let us know what the vet says when you take him.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Goodness he's an old guy. Poor soul, thank god he wandered into your garden. I'm sure he just goot out by accident and someone is looking for him. He looks scruffy but at that age they do. Cookie doesn't look as good as he used to. Poor guy. You are soooooooo good to take him in.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

ohh bless him , good to hear he is safe with you


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done for taking him in, i hope he can live the rest of his life with you if hes been dumped!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

poor boy, his nails looked terrible glad you managed to clip them. sounds like he was dumped at your house, how could anyone do this! do you reckon you will keep him?


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank goodness he walked into the right yard!

I wouldn't even post a found ad for him. I would find a local chihuahua rescue to put him in if you can't keep him. If I found a dog that looked that bad and an owner came forward I would report them for animal cruelty. 

Poor old fella!

Jenna


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Right now, I honestly don't know if he was dumped or just wandered off. I am going to wait until my add comes out and see if I can find his family. He was a little snarky about getting his nails clipped, that may have put off an owner that didn't know the proper way to get it done themselves. He is old, he will be scruffy and may have trouble keeping weight on. My 17 year-old is boney no matter what I feed her and her coat is raggidy even with great food and brushing. I am keeping an open mind. If no one comes forward, I will probably keep him as I know if I took him in to a pound or even the SPCA, he would most probably be put down due to his age and not being able to see well. I think he can see a bit in good light, maybe just shadows. He is out with my pack now, if he is walking around, he doesn't mind them, but he doesn't want them in HIS dog bed. lol He slept with me in my bed with everyone with no problem.


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

We have an elderly shih tzu Barney, who is 16 years old, and I will admit he looks horrible.

He is balding, has no hair on his tail and has messy eyes right before he goes for groomings.

I am sure when ppl see him they think we abuse him as well because he looks that bad lol.

It is just the toenails that bother me. We take Barn to the groomers every 6 weeks to get a trim and have his nails done.

Jenna


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

lol Yeah, Jenna, I feel the same way with Bandit, especially when she starts shedding as her hair no longer falls out, it hangs on her in clumps. She's never liked brushing, so every spring we have a fight trying to get the old hair off her. I do my own dog's nails. None of mine need to go to the groomers anymore. Yay. lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw! poor little man!! he looks so sad! glad you found him!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

looking at him i would be reluctant to give him back if you found his owners. how could they let him get in that state? poor man, i would go to the ends if one of mine went missing, well done for taking him in


----------



## Gabey8 (May 3, 2010)

Aww, cute little guy. He's lucky he found you. Someone Up There's looking out for him. Now he's sure to have a happy ending, whether you are able to locate his original humans or if you keep him.


----------



## Gabey8 (May 3, 2010)

TLI said:


> This just breaks my heart. How in the World could anyone dump their baby???? Because they get old, blind, ill, etc? That is just so, so sad. I just can't imagine there are really people like that in the World. When you look at their faces, their innocence, their desire to please, their loving nature. There is just no way I could ever, ever even think about doing something like that. Old, ill, blind, or whatever, my babies are my heart. You are such a dear wonderful person to have taken him in. He needs someone to love him, care for him, and make him feel safe for whatever time he has left. Our best wishes to you and this dear Angel.


Yeah, when I think of anyone dumping a pet -- especially an elderly one like this who's given his loyalty to his family for years -- I want to dump that human into the middle of the Sahara or Antarctica and see how THEY like it. I sincerely hope he only wandered off, and was not dumped, because to abandon a pet is a tremendous wrong in my book.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldn't give him back.. unless he'd been missing for months and months because anyone who lets their dog get in that state is awful.. fair enough he's old and not looking his best but those nails are just pure neglect.. If the owners don't like doing it.. pay someone to do it..

I really thing you a god send for all these doggies.. you should be very very proud of yourself.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww I cant believe this... poor lil guy Im happy you found him... He just looks so sad.. I hope he was a dump so you can give him the life he deserves .... you are amazing!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would say he came from a puppy mill cage. Only dogs kept in cages get nails that long...he looks poorly treated and so maybe the mill just dumped him out on a street :-/ I would recommend going and getting some goat's milk for him from your grocery store, warming it up and letting him lap at it. It has good bacteria in it that will combat bad bacteria I'm sure he's got.

Keep him and his stool separate from your current dogs until he's been checked by the vet and cleared his fecal. 

I'm glad you got ahold of him...!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Only dogs kept in cages get nails that long..


This is what I was thinking before as well. Any amount of normal running and playing would keep the nails shorter than that. He seems to have been confined. The pics just break my heart.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Flippedstars - would they keep a dog this old at a puppymill?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He may not be as old as you think. As long as a dog is still producing puppies, they will keep it, from their point, why not? They don't care what kind of dog they produce as long as they get money in their pockets... They don't care what condition the dog is, which is terrible.

I really am sure dogs do not get nails that long without being kept in a wire bottom cage. Laurel, hubby's dog, didn't have nails clipped for 5 years and they were no more than 1/3 inch long,...because she was walking on ground and that helps file them some naturally.

My guess is the dog is 8-9 years old but a vet might be able to help with that diagnosis. 

It makes me so angry that people can treat animals like this :foxes15:.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Would being in a cage also cause the hurt eye and poor sight in the other? I was reading an article about puppy mills and it mentioned that it could cause eye and vision problems.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Would being in a cage also cause the hurt eye and poor sight in the other? I was reading an article about puppy mills and it mentioned that it could cause eye and vision problems.


Because the dogs are essentially starved (they feed as little as possible, the poor eyesight can result from that. The general poor treatment of the dogs causes there to be problems. I'm not sure they know why, but I'd say a lot has to do with improper nutrition, being kept in dark places, being kept in dusty, filty places that breed dirt and infection... :-/ the eyes and the nails combined SCREAM puppy mill to me. If you google some of those dogs, it will break your heart and you will probably see dogs similar to this little guy. 

Is he neutered? If not, I'd almost guarantee he came from a mill. 

I would feed him some canned food to get weight on him as well as the goats milk I suggested before (may give loose stools but its worth it in this case), and HIGH quality kibble and BOILED chicken breasts chopped. 

Poor lil guy :-/


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

No, he is not neutered. And I already started on the canned food.  I will look for some goats milk, too. I am thinking of canceling the found add. I sure don't want him to go back to that kind of life. The amount of filth and dirt on him was amazing, too. I just thought he was wandering around for awhile.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I've done a lot of research on puppy mills. Depending on where you live, there are higher concentrations than in others...puppy mills are found all over the U.S., but are concentrated in high numbers in Missouri, Kansas, Arkansas, Iowa, Nebraska, Oklahoma, and Pennsylvania. 

Trust me, they aren't looking for him if he's gone, they just don't care. The vet may be able to clear up his eye problems with some simple medications, maybe not. They will at least be able to tell you how to properly care for him or if he should be euthanized =(

Did you bathe him yet? To help his skin, you can actually, after he's been rinsed, let him have human baby lotion on him for a bit to help get some moisture back into his coat...don't let him lick at it though, that's the hard part. Then shampoo, condition like crazy, and maybe start him on a fish oil supplement.

Of course you can only do what you can do but you're doing a good thing, even if the last few months of his life are lived happily with human attention, at least that's better than none :-/


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I think the one eye is beyond repair, but maybe the other one can be helped. Being in a cage would explain also the lack of muscle tone and wobble when he walks. Thanks so much for the information, this helps a lot. If this was really his life, then I am amazed at how friendly and loving he is. This could also explain why he freaks out when put in the crate.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sometimes they just respond to human love, probably in 24 hours you've given him more "care" than he got in his previous life if he indeed came from a mill =(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was thinking that he was a miller dog to :-( It looks like someone was through with him as he is so old, and just dropped him out to die :-(


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh what a wee soul!!
It breaks my heart to think of the life he may have had before you found him.
I would cancel that ad too.
Nobody has been taking care of him till now.
At least now this sweetheart will have the love and care he so deserves!
So good of you to do that for him. xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Although I know you might not be able to keep him, if you can, it will be so fun to watch him get healthy. Just know that if you choose to take him on, it will be a LOT. God only knows what he may need, but considering he very apparently is a mill dog (IMO), you may be able to talk to the humane society or your vet for assistance in his rehabilitation, I know sometimes they will do that :-/


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I believe from his pics and what you have said about him and reading the posts he very well might be a miller doggy.I am so glad you have got him now.It will be a long hard road but it will be well worth in the end.I am glad he is getting on with the other dogs now.
P.S. If he was a miller dog that could be why he just pees where he is at.So just give him some time.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> No, he is not neutered. And I already started on the canned food.  I will look for some goats milk, too. I am thinking of canceling the found add. I sure don't want him to go back to that kind of life. The amount of filth and dirt on him was amazing, too. I just thought he was wandering around for awhile.



the puppy mill idea could explain why he freaked when you tried to crate him too! maybe he thought he was gonna have to go back to living in a cage?

more little man!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

what good deduction about the puppy mill theory. I would think that he'd need to be wormed too...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I would say he came from a puppy mill cage. Only dogs kept in cages get nails that long...he looks poorly treated and so maybe the mill just dumped him out on a street :-/ I would recommend going and getting some goat's milk for him from your grocery store, warming it up and letting him lap at it. It has good bacteria in it that will combat bad bacteria I'm sure he's got.
> 
> Keep him and his stool separate from your current dogs until he's been checked by the vet and cleared his fecal.
> 
> I'm glad you got ahold of him...!


When I first saw his pic and the nails and the fact that a desirable breed, and a small specimen at that!! just ends up wandering the street? heck no.
I mean my old dog is OLD.. and sure he looks scruffy between grooms and his eyes stain, and his teeth are not great.. but his nails never ever look like that! even going 6 mos between trimmings!! Puppy mill for sure 



flippedstars said:


> He may not be as old as you think. As long as a dog is still producing puppies, they will keep it, from their point, why not? They don't care what kind of dog they produce as long as they get money in their pockets... They don't care what condition the dog is, which is terrible.


I'd give him about 9 years as well, might be hard for the vet to tell though as given his level of care I am betting his teeth are very bad.
Male dogs can be kept breeding longer than females obviously, they were probably done with him and decided to just put him out.



svdreamer said:


> I think the one eye is beyond repair, but maybe the other one can be helped. Being in a cage would explain also the lack of muscle tone and wobble when he walks. Thanks so much for the information, this helps a lot. If this was really his life, then I am amazed at how friendly and loving he is. This could also explain why he freaks out when put in the crate.


Poor little guy, he probably loves all the attention your giving him! If you can see if you can keep him.. he could well live a good bit longer with proper care


----------



## Gabey8 (May 3, 2010)

I can't post my unvarnished opinion of anyone who'd use a dog in a puppy mill, give it no quality of life, and then dump it somewhere to die when it got old. If I did, my post would include vocabulary that's unsuitable for use in a family forum. :foxes15: All I can say is, I wish it was possible to give those people the same treatment as they give their animals. They deserve it.

Thank God this little guy will have a loving "retirement". I know you will find him a caring home, if you can't take him in yourself, so no matter what happens, he's going to have a wonderful life and proper care from now on.

Poor little bitty guy. It sounds like he's way overdue to find out what it's like to live like a cherished member of a family.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is the lil fella' doing today? I hope you are able to keep him. I wouldn't post any found ads. No one that lets their dog get like that deserves him back. Even if they claim to "love" him, their lack of care for him speaks ten thousands times louder. He doesn't deserve to have to live that way. And you are right, the pound will probably just put him down. He may not have many years to live. I hope he stays with you guys.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

awe poor guy. needs a nail clipping!! prob hurts


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have given it a lot of thought, and I decided I will keep him. I have had blind dog and a blind cat before, so that's no problem. He has started to allow other dogs in his dog bed and only gets a bit upset when the other dogs are really playing and running around. I think he is afraid of being run over. I just pick him up and put him in my lap and he settles right down. He has started to go outside most of the time to pee, he folllows the other dogs out. I can at least give him a good home now in his later years. Now I have to find a name that fits him.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> I have given it a lot of thought, and I decided I will keep him. I have had blind dog and a blind cat before, so that's no problem. He has started to allow other dogs in his dog bed and only gets a bit upset when the other dogs are really playing and running around. I think he is afraid of being run over. I just pick him up and put him in my lap and he settles right down. He has started to go outside most of the time to pee, he folllows the other dogs out. I can at least give him a good home now in his later years. Now I have to find a name that fits him.


AWESOME!!! cant wait to see how he develops in ur household!  he must be the luckyest chi in the world now :hello1: u are a great person!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> I have given it a lot of thought, and I decided I will keep him. I have had blind dog and a blind cat before, so that's no problem. He has started to allow other dogs in his dog bed and only gets a bit upset when the other dogs are really playing and running around. I think he is afraid of being run over. I just pick him up and put him in my lap and he settles right down. He has started to go outside most of the time to pee, he folllows the other dogs out. I can at least give him a good home now in his later years. Now I have to find a name that fits him.


I'm so glad you are keeping him. I think that's wonderful. I bet he gives you lots of love in return.  Good luck with the little sweetie. I'm glad he's safe now with someone who has a kind heart and will give him the love he deserves.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you all. He's a bit of a train wreck right now, but I am sure we can fix him up.  I just hate to see a dog in this condition and I know I can make his life so much better.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Bless you for taking in this sweet old soul.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Awww I'm so happy you decided to keep the little guy! 
I cannot wait to see how he does with you!


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Yah for keeping him!

Jenna


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh am so glad you can keep him!!
Now he will have the life he deserves. 
Bless your heart for doing that. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!! You are such a dear person! He will be forever thankful for you rescuing him from that terrible life he was living. What a deserving little Angel. Thank you for being such a kind person.  Please keep us updated on the little guy, and post more pics.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I ave jjust seen your post about this little man. You are truely an *ANGEL*. Makes me sick to my stomach to think of how this little man could have been treated x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats great you are going to keep him............my late chi Toby was same color as he is and had cateracts in both eyes and he was as skinny as a rake last 6 months of his life ( he was 3 days off 16 when he went to Rainbow bridge) and late Irish Penny our 1st rescue went the other way and was a fatter, Sully is Chubby now too but Rosie O'Grady our 2nd rescue is very slim and Fynn McCaul is in the middle, so i suppose it is like people alll shapes and sizes!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> I have given it a lot of thought, and I decided I will keep him. I have had blind dog and a blind cat before, so that's no problem. He has started to allow other dogs in his dog bed and only gets a bit upset when the other dogs are really playing and running around. I think he is afraid of being run over. I just pick him up and put him in my lap and he settles right down. He has started to go outside most of the time to pee, he folllows the other dogs out. I can at least give him a good home now in his later years. Now I have to find a name that fits him.


So glad you're keeping him.. this whole thing has really broke my heart poor little man.. i'd love to know what the vet says.. 

Puppy mills anger me sooo much how anyone can do that to a dog is beyond me.. poor little soul.. sounds like he's adjusted very very well though


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What a sweet litttle guy I am so glad he has found his forever home, even if it is a little late. He will be safe and loved now.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you taken him to a vet to scan him to see if he has an ID chip? It's painless, simple and re-unites owners with dogs. Also confused why he didn't have a name tag etc on, which makes you wonder about him being dumped. 

Our animals have 2 different types of tags with our address/phone and an electronic tag under the skin any get can read ..because animals do get out and get lost.

Someone could be desperately looking for him. I hope he can be re-united with his family and he wasn't dumped. If he was dumped he's very lucky you found him


----------



## babe (May 23, 2010)

sounds like he was destined to find you. the poor little man must have been scared out of his man as they are usually one family dogs.. just add him to your pack and i think he will be happy for the rest of his day's.. ( i hope no-one claims him as he looks like he would be better off with your family)


----------

